# Moving to Netherlands_Weather & clothing advice



## tnoronha31 (Mar 28, 2015)

My husband and I would be relocating from India to Amsterdam with our kids sometime in July or Aug this year for about 3 to 5 years. Need some information about the weather during the year. What kind of clothes would be suitable and practical? Is it advisable to carry clothes from India or would they be more reasonably priced in Amsterdam? Which are the reasonable stores/malls for clothes shopping in Amstelveen?


----------



## tnoronha31 (Mar 28, 2015)

Need to know whether we should carry more warm clothes or any thing for the rains.....please advise on the kind of weather in Amstelveen


----------



## jirax (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi, really depends on the season. Holland has 4 seasons where during spring the temperature is around 14 - 18, summer 22-27, autumn 8 - 14 (lots of rain and wind) and winter usually around 0 - 5


----------



## asiantraveler (Apr 25, 2015)

Fom Amstelveen you can reach Amsterdam centre by public transport in about 30 minutes probably. Lot's of shops but no real mega malls.

The summer is nice but you can always expect some rain. During a good summer tempters can get to 30 degrees but a bad summer it might stick around 20. If coming from a warmer climate I would make sure to pack a sweater and coat.


----------

